# Scampi



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all. I'm kinda new here, been lurking around but not posting a lot.

My names Allie and I just want to share some pics of my lovely boy, Scampi


This was him snuggled up in a blanket just a few days after we brought him home


sitting on my Mothers lap


This is him now at 4 and a half months being adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Scampi is super cute.  Love the name. X


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

He's so gorgeous.


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. He's such a friendly little cat he always trys to lick my face or toes every morning to wake me up. Dont know what I would do without him now:biggrin:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum - what a beautiful cat. Very handsome.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey I'll just say Scampi looks loved. And I agree he's so adorable :biggrin:


----------



## geebee192 (Dec 5, 2014)

gorgeous


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

hes a cutie


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! Particularly love the final pic . . . . "Draw me like one of your French cats."

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

He's gorgeous, I love his name.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

He looks totally yummy :001_wub:


----------

